# Where can i find good house music in HK?



## andrewhong (Aug 16, 2009)

hi all,

i was hoping you could help. I have just moved from London and want to find a club or club night that plays good house music. Ive been down LKF and all i seem to be able to find is popular hip hop and rnb.

If anyone has any suggestions can you please let me know or point me in the right direction

thanks


andrew

:clap2::clap2::clap2::tongue1:


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya!

Try the following places:

Drop in Central

I love their Techno music....

Beijing Club in LKF is also a great place... when you enter the bottom floor is hip hop and rnb.. but the top floor has some good techno as well, especially when DJ Romi is playing there....

Ciao
Ash


----------



## andrewhong (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Ash, thanks for the info.

im gonna go check these out this weekend. 

Any other ideas of places to go to. Ive realised that in HK you can visit so many places in one night!!

andrew


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Very True!

Well in Kowloon, I love this place: Zaza:
Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Zaza Lounge Bar and Club

And in LKF, one of the place I am at the most is either: CLub97 that CAN have some great techno music if the DJ is right:
Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Club 97

or Fong, Which has good techno music, but is mostly so full, that you don't always have much place to dance:
Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Fong

Start with these


----------



## anjo (Jul 9, 2010)

andrewhong said:


> hi all,
> 
> i was hoping you could help. I have just moved from London and want to find a club or club night that plays good house music. Ive been down LKF and all i seem to be able to find is popular hip hop and rnb.
> 
> ...


may be grand hyatt hotel?? check them out.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Good house music? maybe it depends on the House you play it in!JW


----------

